# Importing ORF files - not accepted



## CraigT54 (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm working with Olympus files in the raw format. The extension is .ORF.  Lightroom 3.6 says it can't display and it doesn't import. I tried downloading the lasted version.  Does Lightroom 3 not accept this file. Will more recent versions accept this format? Thanks, Craig


----------



## clee01l (Mar 5, 2014)

It probably depends on your Olympus camera model.  Camera models released after LR3.6 won't be supported in 3.6  If that is the case, you will need to update LR to a version that does support your camera. And IF that means going to LR5 then you will need to upgrade your version of OSX as well.  Should these upgrades not be possible, you can d/l the current version of Adobe DNG converter and convert all of your proprietary ORFs into DNG files which LR3.6 can manage.


----------



## Taiyosan (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi, am working my way thru my early catalog and having trouble with Olympus ORF files from '02-'03. The Adobe converter will convert them but i've hundreds spread throughout the catalog that need converting. I am using LR5.6 on a MacPro with Maverick OS. Its not clear why the latest LR will not convert them but their converter will. I would appreciate suggestions.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi Taiyosan, welcome to the forum!

Can you post a link so we can download one of the problem files so we can try to track down the problem in LR 5.6?  If the DNG Converter converts them, Lightroom should too.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 7, 2014)

Taiyosan, why are you converting them?  LR will import ORF files just fine with out the need to convert to DNG.


----------



## Taiyosan (Nov 8, 2014)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi Taiyosan, welcome to the forum!
> 
> Can you post a link so we can download one of the problem files so we can try to track down the problem in LR 5.6?  If the DNG Converter converts them, Lightroom should too.



Humm, Gotta figure out how to post link or file ... it won't let me add the file; of course 'cause its an ORF and i don't know how to use the link as the file is on my HD. I am finding that some of the .ORF files can be viewed by LR5 but some can not and those are the ones i have to convert to DNG as there is no other way to view them. O.K. ... i'll dig deeper tomorrow and figure out how to post one of the problem files. 

Thanks for responding Victoria.


----------



## Taiyosan (Nov 8, 2014)

clee01l said:


> Taiyosan, why are you converting them?  LR will import ORF files just fine with out the need to convert to DNG.



Hi Cletus, well mostly 'cause that's what i've been doing the past decade to my RAW files as they come in from my CF card. The earlier RAW files -.ORF- were not converted as there wasn't LR in '01 and 02, so they have just lived in my folder as .ORF. However, LR5 won't allow me to view certain .ORF files while other are viewable and workable just fine. I think you're advice is right on ... why convert them if LR5 lets me read them and i think that is the way to go ... however, my struggle is that a certain number of .ORF files can't be read and need to be converted to DNG (or other format) in order to work with them. If i can figure out why those files aren't readable, it'll save me a step in the process of going thru years of folders.

Thanks for your response as not converting the viewable files does save a step although i wonder if 10 years from now i'll have the same trouble with .ORF files; hence my want to convert them all.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 8, 2014)

You can upload your RAW files Here: https://www.wetransfer.com/we  and provide a link to them either by email or by grabbing the link and reposting in in a PM or in a reply to this thread.


----------



## tspear (Nov 9, 2014)

Just guessing, but the ORF file is probably not constant over time. And some versions of the file structure are not supported by Lr.

Tim


----------



## clee01l (Nov 9, 2014)

tspear said:


> Just guessing, but the ORF file is probably not constant over time. And some versions of the file structure are not supported by Lr.
> 
> Tim


Most Proprietary RAW formats change with each new camera iteration.  Adobe has to reverse engineer each proprietary format change to work with ACR.  All ACR decimal releases include new cameras that were not available for the previous decimal version of ACR. LR incorporates ACR into the LR code so the LR5.6 has exactly the same camera support as ACR 8.6 
Here is a link to a current list and what version of LR first supported the camera model:

http://helpx.adobe.com/creative-suite/kb/camera-raw-plug-supported-cameras.html?PID=7221644


----------



## tspear (Nov 9, 2014)

Cletus,

I knew that was true for Canon, Nikon and a few others. But I did know definitively if it applied to Olympus. So can I make the general assumption this applies to all camera companies? Or do any of them manage to keep the same format for many years?

Tim


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes, it applies to each new camera.  But if the ORF files were from the same camera, they should all import, and support for older cameras hasn't been dropped, so if they worked in an older version, they should still work.


----------



## Taiyosan (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi All, i didn't desert you after asking for help with Olympus 5050 ORF files, but i was called away and am now just getting back to letting you know that i gave up on trying to fix the old ('01 & '02) ORF files. If LR5 reads them, well and good and if it doesn't then i convert them and work on them as dng files. Thank you for your help and suggestions - this is a wonderful forum!


----------

